# SUPER Cloudy water - Pics



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello, I just setup a biocube 14 with 20lb of EC. Its been about 8 hours and the water is still very cloudy/gloomy. Is it supposed to be like that for a while? 

Earlier it was black, now its not black but seems like there is tons of salt in the water. I'm trying to start up my first ever planted tank. I'm planning for a heavily planted tank with some neon tetras and tons of shrimps (whatever can be in the same tank).

Any tips, advice and "watch outs" are helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Test your water parameters.

It may just be a bacterial bloom too, that happened with my biocube 29g when I was first cycling it. It should go away in a few days, don't worry about water changes.

Edit: Ahhh, missed the eco complete part. That's your culprit, did the same thing in mine as well, even with that packet of water clearing stuff.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

When you first add eco it will make the water cloudy for a couple days


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you add the package of bio-magnet super clarifier? If so it is just a bacterial bloom that may take a couple days to clear up. If it is that troubling, you can also add a UV sterilizer and it will clear up over night. Here's an old pic of a similar bloom I had when adding new substrate:










Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Did you add the package of bio-magnet super clarifier? If so it is just a bacterial bloom that may take a couple days to clear up. If it is that troubling, you can also add a UV sterilizer and it will clear up over night. Here's an old pic of a similar bloom I had when adding new substrate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats bio-magnet super clarifier?

I think its just a bacterial bloom too. It seems like its clearing up little by little. hopefully in a day or two it'll be over.

I bought the biocube used, It was running with gold fish in it, they guy emptied out most of the water and I brought it home.

Just wondering if I need to wait before adding fish in there. or wait until the water clears out. I'm sure all the beneficial bacteria is still there in the bio balls.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The bio-magnet super clarifier is a little packet that's included in the eco-complete soil (They just throw it inside the bag of dirt). You might have missed it, check the empty bag, and if its not empty, root around in the bag to locate it. It's a packet of fluid that will help clear your tank of the detritus materials floating about. 

You should test your water parameters before adding stock to make sure your Ammonia and Nitrite levels are 0ppm or you may accidentally poison your fish\invertebrates.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh okay, I actually bought the Eco complete used, so thats why I don't have it. Do I really need it? Would waiting an extra day or two give me the same results? I'll check my water parameters before adding fish for sure. 

I'm just thinking about the water changes, because I just moved a little bit of substrate and saw a whole new cloud of debris going in the water. Is that normal?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah it's normal, it'll take a few days to settle, and then when you move it around it will create a small cloud that will dissipate within a hour basically.

Let us know what your parameters are.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Since your going with shrimp. Make sure you google "shrimp cross breeding table" and micro rasboras like chili rasboras and galaxy rasboras, dario darios etc are good fish too.

Make sure you get a clump of java moss, mine have multiplied like stink with a large clump, even though there's many fish that could eat my shrimp.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

could it be the chlorine thats in the water?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

nah, it wouldn't be the chlorine. It's either the eco-complete needing to settle or a bacterial bloom.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

No it can't be chlorine. I added the dechlorinator in the water. I think it's just a bacterial bloom. Could it be the result of adding a lil too much cycle?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

zhasan said:


> No it can't be chlorine. I added the dechlorinator in the water. I think it's just a bacterial bloom. Could it be the result of adding a lil too much cycle?


Doubtful, you should have seen how much I poured into my saltwater setup to get it going. It's probably just the new tank syndrome we mentioned earlier.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Alrite so the water is very clear now, i can actually see inside the tank but its still not crystal clear. I have a new filter with carbon in there but it seems like its not doing the job completely. Maybe it needs more time?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's getting there man. Give it another day or two.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

haha.. U should have seen my tank when I moved it......

100g tank with 4" of ada powder (previous owner had used all ada powder and I was not about to throw it out)........ first week I could not even tell if I had fish in the tank.


----------

